# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  My chubby frog has a cloudy eye =(.

## Janos

Hey all.

  I have a chubby frog, lovely wee character, but she (or at least, judging by the pure white throat, a she) has an infected eye and I've been giving her drops of methylene blue but after a small initial improvement, there's been no effect...I'm in the UK, so I can't get neosporin >.<.

  Any advice? I'm wanting to leave a trip to the vets as a last resort, since the nearest is in Edinburgh, which is quite a distance away (I'm in Dundee).

----------


## phoebe froggy

Is it like this?

----------


## John Clare

Assuming it's a bacterial infection (likely) you will need an antibiotic eye medication, and in the UK the only way to get that is to (a) be a vet or (b) get a vet to prescribe one for you.  There's no way around it I'm afraid.

----------


## Janos

Ah, damn. I mean, thing is, I'll go if I need to, for the frog's benefit, but it's more just it'll be a stressful ride for the poor thing =/.  
  But after asking the internet, I found that I can actually buy neosporin for about a tenner on amazon.co.uk and ebay.
  It's mentioned on the articles page, but do you think I should go for it?

----------


## googie

Hi:

Tobramyocin, is usually given.  Opthalmic antibiotic.  I have used on my African bullfrogs, very effective.  Was not terribly expensive

Googie

----------


## Brit

I also received an ophthalmic solution for my White's cloudy eye called gentocin. I'm not sure if you can get a hold of that where you are, but it seemed to clear up my guy's problem. A cloudy eye can be a sign of other infection though so it really is best to go to a vet before you decide to treat commercially. I don't believe you can use Neosporin directly on the eye if that's what you were planning, but I'm not sure. I used it for a short period of time when my White's developed red lesions on his leg (due to whatever infection he had), but they cleared up quickly after he received a shot of localized antibiotic from the vet (not sure what it was called, sorry). And make sure if you do get Neosporin that it's the kind WITHOUT pain reliever. You may have heard this before but I just wanted to be double sure.

I hope you figure out what the problem is, it was terrible when my little guy stopped eating because he couldn't see the food, but this was partially my fault (I had his viv's lights too close to him and they damaged his eyes but thank god it wasn't irreversible, I've learned my lesson though. ><)

Keep us posted on the eye, I really hope you get it all cleared up. D:

----------

